# Got an old 8



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Only Hunting 55 acres so I picked out this older 8 and ended up getting him he looked a lot better on camera


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Good looking buck, congrats! I'm still looking for my first bow deer after 10yrs of bow hunting.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Entrance






Exit












hit him a little farther back than I wanted to but I had to watch Hume for twenty mins before I had a good shot angle this was a 4 blade one inch muzzy at twenty yards I watched this buck crash fifteen yards from where the arrow flung thru him I was happy with him


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats, an excellent buck to take.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking buck, Congrats!


----------

